# [OT] Compra Netbook

## gringo

Hola a tod@s !

el caso es que seguramente vaya a adquirir un juguete de estos y, como no me acabo de decidir, lo expongo aqui para ver que pensáis vosotros. Los candidatos son :

- acer aspire one

- asus eeepc 901 ( o quizás el 1000H)

- msi wind

- dell mini 9

estos son los que podría conseguir de una forma mas o menos inmediata. El hp mini note p.ej. no me interesa.

Mi candidato por varios motivos es uno de los asus, seguramente el 901 por su tamaño, pero cuál sería el vuestro ? Tenéis otros candidatos ?

Otro tema que me gustaría discutir o que alguien me aclarara un poco es el tema del ssd ( que es mi gran problema con el asus) : realmente hay que usar un sistema de archivos específico para evitar la degradación del medio ? Yo pensaba que si pero he visto por ahi un par de artículos ( a mi entender bastante serios) que hablan de que un disco SSD normalito dándole un uso cotidiano puede llegar a aguantar un huevo de años. 

El ssd es además mi gran problema porque es leeeeeeeeeeeento, tiene otras ventajas desde luego, pero es que el sata del eeepc 1000H es el doble de rápido que el ssd del 901 por números que he visto por ahi.

Alguien de por aqui tiene un juguete de estos (o alquien que use un SSD) y puede compartir su experiencia ?

Gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## pcmaster

No tengo nigún equipo de estos, pero sí te puedo decir que las SSD son más caras y de menor capacidad que los discos duros. Y además, como usan memoria flash, duran menos.

Yo lo compraría con disco duro de portátil normal y corriente. Puede que la batería dure algo menos, y pese algo más, pero lo puedes encontrar con 160 GB de espacio, cosa que en SSD de momento, ni en broma (o a un precio desorbitado).

----------

## el_Salmon

Ferdy (desarrollador español de Gentoo) comentó algo en su blog sobre su EEE PC 901: http://fpereda.wordpress.com/2008/10/15/eeepc-901-first-impressions/

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Yo lo compraría con disco duro de portátil normal y corriente.

 

Exacto, de lo poco que puedo aportar, eso mismo, las Acer aspire one tienen de esos discos de 1.8" como los que llevan los ipod, que son mas caros y mas dificiles de conseguir. Las dell mini 9 ni idea.

La MSI wind por otro lado, usa el mismo disco serial ATA de 2.5" que lleva cualquier laptop de hoy en día (además de pantalla de 10" y bluetooth).

Salud!

----------

## gringo

Los Dell mini 9 y el asus 901 ( que no el 1000H) usan unos ssd que se conectan directamente a un pci-express.

 *Quote:*   

> Ferdy (desarrollador español de Gentoo) comentó algo en su blog sobre su EEE PC 901: http://fpereda.wordpress.com/2008/10/15/eeepc-901-first-impressions/ 

 

gracias, no lo había visto, el sistema linpus ese la verdad me dá lo mismo, no tenía intención de usarlo  :Wink: 

Gracias por vuestras aportaciones.

saluetes

----------

## HitMaker

Entre esos me quedo con el ASUS, por qué?

Básicamente autonomía y touchpad.

El MSI Wind hubiese sido mi elegido si no fuera porque han cambiado el synaptics por una mierda de touchpad que lo hace ser una castaña pilonga, y con drivers muy malos, desconozco si en Linux se configuraría bien. Todo por abaratar costes.

El Acer y el Dell tienen una autonomía paupérrima.

El Samsung NC10 no lo puedes conseguir? que da hasta 7 horas de autonomía y "sólo" es 150gr más pesado que el MSI Wind creo  :Wink: . 

Yo es que considero primordial la autonomía antes que el SSD; el cual es MUY LENTO, consume practicamente LO MISMO que uno mecánico... vale, pesa menos, ventajón! y se caliente menos, pues unos de 5400rpm o 4200rpm apenas se calienta leñe.

Saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Entre esos me quedo con el ASUS, por qué?
> 
> Básicamente autonomía y touchpad. 

 

además :

- es de los mas baratos ( al menos donde yo lo puedo conseguir - hablo del 901 por supuesto) y viene al menos igual ( o mejor ) equipado que los demás.

- gran comunidad de usuarios / mucha documentación y hacks.

- piezas como ssd y ram son facilmente reemplazables y no te quedas sin garantía si las tocas.

- pantalla led ( que parece una chorrada y no lo es - creo que no todos la traen). 

y alguna cosa mas que se me olvida ahora mismo.

A mi la idea del SSD me gusta porque :

- algo nuevo con lo que juguetear  :Razz: 

- no hace ruido

- mas resistente a golpes.

 *Quote:*   

> El Samsung NC10 no lo puedes conseguir? que da hasta 7 horas de autonomía y "sólo" es 150gr más pesado que el MSI Wind creo 

 

si, ese estaba en mi lista pero no tengo ni idea de donde conseguirlo y en que condiciones. Que tal te va con el tuyo ?

gracias y saluetes

----------

## HitMaker

Pues va genial a falta de meterle mano (quiero meterle 2GB y Linux aunque con 1GB deberia ir sobrao).

Me gusta mucho que la batería sea tan "gocha" que le da una autonomía bestial entre todos los netbooks, la pega era el bluetooth que junto a Alemania somos los pringaos donde se comercializa sin BT pero conseguí esto --> BT2.0 miniUSB que aunque ponga Trust es de Toshiba, es la pena lo del BT pero ueno.

Luego el touchpad a pesar de lo pequeñito que es va francamente bien y el teclado como dicen muchas reviews, es de lo mejor en netbooks. La pantalla tan criticada en algunos foroso yo la veo francamente bien y el peso, pues pesa   :Laughing:  , pero dicen que muy poco más que el Wind, me lo esperaba más ligero claro, que yo había visto y tocado un Acer que no llega a 1kg creo. La fuente es pequeñita y luego trae una funda muy maja  :Wink: 

Sobre el soft de Samsung, pues la utilidad de Recovery va francamente bien, ojala funcione con Linux, aunque no creo.

El Samsung funciona muy bien en general, ya implementa bien el underclocking automático perfectamente del ATOM y no sé, pegas la del BT como ya he dicho. Ahora está con XP donde le he metido un pack de klite full, el vlc, he actualizado el XP con el MediaPlayer 11 y el iE7 aunque uso el Chrome, le he metido el OpenOffice 3 y poca cosa más, el eclipse tb, el Visual Studio no se me ocurre que lo debe mover de culo y nada, a la espera de meterle Gentoo o Debian/UBuntu en la partición D que trae  :Wink: (

Saludos

----------

## el_Salmon

muy bueno lo del Bluetooth mini.Me lo apunto para mi portatil

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Me gusta mucho que la batería sea tan "gocha" que le da una autonomía bestial entre todos los netbooks, la pega era el bluetooth que junto a Alemania somos los pringaos donde se comercializa sin BT pero conseguí esto --> BT2.0 miniUSB que aunque ponga Trust es de Toshiba, es la pena lo del BT pero ueno. 

 

no sabía nada de esto, no me extraña, no uso bluetooth  :Wink: 

Gracias por la info, tengo que mirarlo un poco mas pero creo que no tengo como hacerme con un Samsung de estos.

Y me he colao por cierto, el mas barato de los que he puesto no es el 901, sino el dell.

saluetes pá to2

----------

## el_Salmon

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y me he colao por cierto, el mas barato de los que he puesto no es el 901, sino el dell.
> 
> 

 

Suerte si encuentras un Carrefour que tenga ese modelo, porque como tengas que pedirlo en la web son 30 euros de gastos de envio obligados y eso iguala el precio del Asus. Ademas, ojo con el Dell que no lleva teclas F1,F2,etc.

----------

## sefirotsama

Yo uso un E³PC 901, y estoy muy muy muy contento. Lo que prometen es lo que hay, no hay trampa ni cartón.

Sobre el SSD puedo decirte una cosilla: Vale la pena a menos que necesites gran capacidad.

El consumo es menor (sí, menor), no hace falta que le pongas un FS especial (no hagas la burrada de poner EXT2, lo digo por experiencia), con EXT3 y montarlo con noatime ya te aseguras que vaya bien sin maltratarlo. Respecto a su vida limitada, con decirte que desde que salieron al mercado no hay ni un solo disco que haya petado. Si quieres conservarlo más, por ejemplo haz cosas como montar en ram /var/logs, usar noatime, y tener el maximo de espacio libre para evitar machacar siempre los mismos sectores de disco. Pero ya te digo, no hay que sufrir con ello. Los SSD son silencioso, resistentes y más rapidos en lectura (el tiempo de acceso es el mismo a cualquier @ de mem), però si aún así no quieres SSD por le mismo precio puedes comprarte un 901 (creo que subversión 901H) con un sata de 160GB (como el 1000H).

Bajo mi opinión, no vale la pena tener HD, un ultraportatil de estos no es para llevar una gran capacidad, para eso has de tener un equipo con el que complementarlo (por ejemplo un sobremesa de mayor capacidad y lector de DVD/CD, etc).

Trae incorporado Bluetooth, webcam, microfono y el wireless y el touchpad es multitouch.

Sobre el touchpad: te acostumbras de seguida y no necesitas depender de un mouse, además de lo practico que es el scroll. Eso lo digo yo que hasta ahora siempre que he tenido protatil he ido con el mouse o me moría. Ahora también llevo el mouse pero si no lo tengo no pasa nada, sigue siendo igual de practico.

El consumo de bateria con el S.O. por defecto (Xandros, debain based) es de unas 6 casi 7 horas (prometen 8, y no he provado a desactivar el wifi). Eso sí, cuando le cambias el O.S. y le pones otro (el que sea, incluso con un kernel chiquitin) la bateria dura unas 4 horas y pico... y de ahí no puedo hacerlo aguantar más, a menos que desactive por hardware el BT, wifi, la targeta de red, etc que entonces dura unas 6 horitas... (falta testearlo con gentoo, de momento estoy con debian).

Por cierto, el xandros ese arranca en 12/14 segundos (cosa inigualable con el debian que uso, tardo unos 30 segundos).

Yo te recomiendo éste modelo, la verdad es que está bien pensado hasta en los detalles... incluso el cargador es chiquitín (hay modelos de otras casas que es más grande el cargador que el portatil). Además, te regalan una fundita del tamaño, y como es tan pequeño como un libro o agenda pues lo puedes llevar discretamente encima.

No me enrollaré más que aprece que haga publicidad, si quieres saber algo más sobre el hardware, lspci -vvv:

```
sefirot@deeebian:~$ lspci -vvv

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

        Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: Memory at f7e00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Region 1: I/O ports at dc80 [size=8]

        Region 2: Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Region 3: Memory at f7dc0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Region 0: Memory at f7e80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 831a

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: Memory at f7db8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

        Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-00000000000fffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: f8000000-fbffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f6ffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

        Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-00000000000fffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

        Memory behind bridge: f7f00000-f7ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-00000000000fffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

        Region 4: I/O ports at d480 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 19

        Region 4: I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 18

        Region 4: I/O ports at d880 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 16

        Region 4: I/O ports at dc00 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

        Region 0: Memory at f7db7c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

        Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-00000000000fffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel modules: intel-rng, iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 19

        Region 0: I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

        Region 2: I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

        Region 4: I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 19

        Region 4: I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Device 0781

        Subsystem: RaLink Device 2790

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

        Region 0: Memory at f7ff0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: rt2860

        Kernel modules: rt2860sta

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8324

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 219

        Region 0: Memory at fbfc0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Region 2: I/O ports at ec80 [size=128]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: ATL1E

        Kernel modules: atl1e

```

Ah se me olvidaba, por ebay venden una pantalla tactil que puedes enchufar sin soldaduras (solo requiere desmontarlo y enchufar) y te queda el ordenador con pantalla tactil... una pijada... creo que lo haré de aquí a un par de meses, cuando le haya puesto gentoo.

Un saludo.

----------

## chaim

En cuanto a los SSD, cito de la [http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disco_de_estado_s%C3%B3lido]

 *Quote:*   

>  Ventajas y desventajas [editar]
> 
> Los dispositivos de estado sólido basados en Flash tienen varias ventajas únicas:
> 
>     * Arranque más rápido
> ...

 

----------

## gringo

gracias por vuestras aportaciones !  :Smile: 

Seguramente la semana que viene vaya a comprar el 901, probaré varias cosas en este dispositivo :

- usaré ext4 seguramente, tengo ganas de probarlo y ver como se mueve en un cacharrito como este.

- GEM y  KMS ( reolución nativa desde que le das a intro en el grub). El chip del 901 creo que está soportado.

Un par de preguntas para sefirotsama : el SSD del 901 viene como "partido", no ? Una de 4 y otra de 16 gigas por lo que he leído. Sabes como es esto a nivel de dispositivo ? Quiero decir, sabes si los 20 Gigas están en un mismo ssd o hay cuatro soldados en la placa y 16 en el ssd ? Simple curisidad mas que otra cosa para ir mirando como lo voy a particionar. 

En caso de que sean dos dispositivos diferentes, nos puedes mostrar un hdparm -t /dev/sd[ba] p.ej. ? Pregunto porque parece ser que sda siempre es el medio mas rápido por lo que he leído y por tanto ideal para instalar el sistema operativo.

Gracias y feliz 2009 !!

----------

## sefirotsama

Sí, son separados 4GB y 16GB.

Por defecto el xandros venia el OS en el de 4GB y el home en el de 16.

sda: 4GB

sdb: 16GB

```
deeebian:/home/sefirot# hdparm -t /dev/sda /dev/sdb

/dev/sda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   94 MB in  3.02 seconds =  31.10 MB/sec

/dev/sdb:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   84 MB in  3.03 seconds =  27.76 MB/sec

```

 No he hecho tingun tipo de optimización sobre el FS (ni tan solo por tamaño de cluster, ya que bien pensado, el uso que le hago es para proposito general al 100%). Lo único montar cada vez en noatime (minimizar las escrituras) y no guardar logs montandolos en RAM.

Lo que ahora que le pondré gentoo (de aquí un mes) no sé como distribuir las particiones... sobretodo portage... o una carpeta temporal para las compilaciones... (vaya que espero no estar siempre dependiendo de otro ordenador para que me compile).

Bueno, que ya se verá.

Feliz Año Nuevo

EDITO:

Ahora me he rallado... el hdparm es extremadamente bajo (lo que muestra...):

```
deeebian:/home/sefirot# hdparm -tT /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1

/dev/sda1:

 Timing cached reads:   1126 MB in  2.00 seconds = 562.50 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   90 MB in  3.01 seconds =  29.87 MB/sec

/dev/sdb1:

 Timing cached reads:   1124 MB in  2.00 seconds = 561.48 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   80 MB in  3.01 seconds =  26.59 MB/sec

```

Creo que debo investigar un poquito más o pensar en ponerle BIEN el controlador para mi modelo... (veo que hay muchos blogs hablando del tema, y parece que me toca mirar el kernel...)

----------

## el_Salmon

¿Realmente merece la pena meter Gentoo en un netbook? Ni siquiera Ferdy lo puso.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, yo también he pensado en comprarme un bicho de estos, A mi me convencen mucho las ASUS, y creo qeu los SSD son el futuro  :Razz:  pero también creo que esta algo verde todavía.

Lo que es que tengo una duda, basicamente la misma que el gringo: los SSD son sustituibles es decir, puedo expandir su capacidad?? (olviden el precio de momento, seguro será carisimo) 

Otra, yo si ocupo el bluetooth, alguna con con bluetooth y un HDD amplio?? si no me decido por un SSD entonces la ocupare para suplantar mi actual laptop (por el peso sobre todo).

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> deeebian:/home/sefirot# hdparm -t /dev/sda /dev/sdb
> 
> /dev/sda:
> 
>  Timing buffered disk reads:   94 MB in  3.02 seconds =  31.10 MB/sec
> ...

 

pues no está tan mal, un disco sata de 4500 rpm es lo que rinde mas o menos. La verdad me esperaba número peores, creo que te puedes ahorrar mirar nada mas en el kernel, si acaso prueba con poner el planificador noop y jugutea un poco con lo valores del subsistema I/O, pero esto es lo que hay creo yo.

Lo que me molesta es que te dicen que te venden un ssd de 20 gigas y no es así, y aún por encima una parte del mismo es mas lenta que la otra.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Realmente merece la pena meter Gentoo en un netbook? Ni siquiera Ferdy lo puso.

 

poder se puede, para gustos hay colores, no ? 

Ferdy seguro que ya le puso exherbo  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Lo que es que tengo una duda, basicamente la misma que el gringo: los SSD son sustituibles es decir, puedo expandir su capacidad?? (olviden el precio de momento, seguro será carisimo) 

 

en el caso del 901, viene de serie con una plaquita que se pinchan directamente en un pci-express (aunque tb. tiene un hueco para poner un disco duro de 1,8 en vez del chip este). Imagino que lo han hecho asi por el tema de costes y por espacio.

En cuanto a piezas que sustituyan el ssd original yo sólo los he visto en webs americanas y chinas, a unos 80 euros un chip de 32 gigas si mal no recuerdo, de ahí para arriba cuestan un huevo y mitad del otro.

http://jkkmobile.blogspot.com/2008/11/runcore-and-mydigitalssd-team-up-high.html

Aunque lo que ya se ha dicho arriba, si buscas compatibilidad, lo mejor es que te vayas a discos 2.5 y por tanto te compres otro portátil que no sea este modelo de asus.

 *Quote:*   

> Otra, yo si ocupo el bluetooth, alguna con con bluetooth y un HDD amplio?? si no me decido por un SSD entonces la ocupare para suplantar mi actual laptop (por el peso sobre todo).

 

hay un modelo, el 901H que viene con un disco sata en vez del ssd tal y como se ha dicho en este hilo, pero el msi wind creo que es el que mejor pinta tiene despues del asus, igual ese es el que buscas.

saluetes

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Seguro ya la vieron pero me pareció buena la info http://www.msiwind.es/

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, reavivando este post, pues la próxima semana pienso comprarme por fin un bicho de estos debido a que mi laptop esta casi muerta. He seleccionado mis alternativas:

- Asus 1005HA

- Toshiba NB200 cuesta unos $100 dolares más cara que la asus

- Samsung NPNC10 cuesta unos $110 dolares más cara que la asus

Bueno, todas tienen casi las mismas características solo que la toshiba tiene un N280 y la asus no tiene bluetooth y si suelo ocuparlo.

Cual me recomendarían???? Gracias por la ayuda

----------

